Ask HN: What are some good projects to learn Haskell? - allenleein
======
brudgers
Existing projects to look at? Or 'what should I build?'

~~~
shshhdhs
I've always preferred the learn-by-building model, myself. Not sure if that is
what OP meant, but anything you can recommend?

~~~
brudgers
For building? Just build something. It doesn't even have to work in order to
learn.

